

Five successful patterns behind billion-dollar consumer web companies - ilhackernews
http://www.geektime.com/2014/01/15/five-successful-patterns-behind-billion-dollar-consumer-web-companies/

======
yanivf
Great read. I would definitely add timing as another factor, but than again,
so does pure luck :)

